# Can anyone help me identify these?



## PatrickinTampa (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I just started fishing again after a very long absence. Caught these two fish over the last couple of weeks off the Gandy bridge fishing pier in Tampa. I was hoping someone could help me identify them. I applogize now for the picture quality (taken on the cell phone). Thanks.


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

the small dark brown one is a very small goliath grouper. they're a protected species and grow really big. All tackle record is 680 lb

The other one is some type of triggerfish, probably a grey. Really good to eat


----------



## PatrickinTampa (Dec 29, 2006)

Yogai, thanks for the info!


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

yogai said:


> the small dark brown one is a very small goliath grouper. they're a protected species and grow really big. All tackle record is 680 lb
> 
> The other one is some type of triggerfish, probably a grey. Really good to eat


agreed but the trigger is a beast to filet


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Actually, the last one is a filefish, similar to a trigger but I haven't heard anything about them in terms of eating.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

filefish diet is mostly coral polyps supplemented with other inverts. SO my guess is they are a good sink for our good old friend cigutera toxin, like the parrot fish discussed a couple posts back.


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

whoops, you're right emanuel, didn't notice the concave head shape. It's a filefish. But how big was it? Most filefish don't grow past like 8 inches.


----------



## PatrickinTampa (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks guys. I've been releasing any fish I catch. I didn't get a chance to actually measure the fish. When I laid it down on the pier it was roughly the size of my foot. Size 11 if that tells you anything. I think I'm going to make it a practice to bring along a better camera so it makes identifying these fish a little easier. Once again - Thanks.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

before you go out next time look online for a picture of a scorpion fish you DO NOT want to touch these let alone get near them (we have been catching a few of them lately) they will put you in the hospital fast

filefish, triggerfish etc to me isnt worth the hassle of fileting....thier skin will dull a knife in short order


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*We have*

a few fish here in fla that will put you in the ER. My answer to this is if you don't know what it is, DON'T touch it...cut the line if you have too but don't touch it. That filefish was so tough that fisherman use it hide to light matches and it would dull knifes in a heartbeat. One thing that you should be careful of when grabbing any fish is the Dorsal spines, Thats where the posion is on most of these guys...You guys belive that the scorpion and loin fish are Popular Aquarium specimen i guess guys like having them around to tell people.... "See that fish it can kill you if it touches you"....if you are new to fishing here and don't know some of the bad fish out there. Look them up, and get a long needle nose pilers:beer: then cut the line...


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

They have triggerfish on the menu at Dixie Crossroads.

Delicious!


----------

